# a bike for Rick



## aquist (Sep 25, 2009)

Rick is my stepson, he is riding around on a too small mtb Rick is 6 foot four. i have a 25 inch Raleigh frame i am trying to build into a bike for him. this would be a road bike not too different from my own Peugeot Course. but i need some critical parts like a 26.4 alloy micro position seat post and some aluminum drop bars and stem. my own blood son has bikes and loves to ride, but he can afford to buy anything he wants, Rick can't. I am in Hot Springs Arkansas i used to race but i am 75 now and living on a pension. worked as a bike mechanic summers when i was teaching. I know my way around bikes.


----------



## aquist (Sep 25, 2009)

I GOT THE SEATPOST I WANTED 26.4 sr LAPRADE, APPERENTLY THEY HAVE GONE EXTINCT. NOWI FOUND A NICE BLACKANODIZED DOUBLE CRANKSET CALLED ORIGIN8 FROM CHINA FOR 50 BUCKS, AND A BLACK ANODIZED ALU DROP BAR. YES , HE MAY BE ON 
A ROAD BIKE


----------



## aquist (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry about the upper case i didnt even look up, i could use some 700c narrow rimmed wheels,Rick calls them pizza cutters, i have some, but then i will need to switch to center pulls or V-brakes cuz the short reach side pulls would never reach the rims. i have a front Weinman center pull and so far found one drilled out brake lever i had two. really they are slots not holes. and i am not sure what brand they are gum hoods cable sneaks under the hood. these are all parts i have had kicking around for years. never thot o would really ever use them but then i never thot Rick would want to see me again. his mom is my ex


----------

